# 30" Trout in Baffin



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I found it dead on a shoreline yesterday :-( I'm guessing she would have went 8lbs or so...she was fat. Left her there to rot cause she was already dead a while and did not smell very good. Also observed many dead mullet. Brown tide??? This was in the back of Drum Point. Water was very high.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dad gum I sure hope Brown tide stays away from Baffin. Heard there is some around Goose Island SP.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*Dead Trophy*

My guess is.....it was caught on a pink corky.....100 pictures taken.....boga'ed and than released to die instead of fry.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

ShaloowMinded said:


> My guess is.....it was caught on a pink corky.....100 pictures taken.....boga'ed and than released to die instead of fry.


Yeah, that's it.....Glad to see that it wasn't one you caught, she'd never had a chance....:headknock


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*Trout*

Youve probably never caught one that big huh??


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Is there any truth to brown tide around Goose Island?


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

I was there this weekend. Didnt see anything unusual. Theres always alot of dead cleaned fish around there.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

You were in Rockport or Baffin?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I didn't think the Brown Tide bothered the fish, just the Red Tide.....The Brown Tide just dirty's up the water choking off light to the grass beds and such. Hate to see such a big trout dead though and with lots of dead mullet around it it don't sound good


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

ShaloowMinded said:


> My guess is.....it was caught on a pink corky.....100 pictures taken.....boga'ed and than released to die instead of fry.


Truer words never spoken...TROUT COPS take heed....you can and often will kill the fish anyway although you may have good intentions....


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> I didn't think the Brown Tide bothered the fish, just the Red Tide.....The Brown Tide just dirty's up the water choking off light to the grass beds and such. Hate to see such a big trout dead though and with lots of dead mullet around it it don't sound good


You are correct.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*Wow..............unbelievable*



redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Truer words never spoken...TROUT COPS take heed....you can and often will kill the fish anyway although you may have good intentions....


Quote:
Originally Posted by *ShaloowMinded*
_My guess is.....it was caught on a pink corky.....100 pictures taken.....boga'ed and than released to die instead of fry_



ShaloowMinded said:


> Youve probably never caught one that big huh??


Let's all get along, GEE WIZ
Capt. Ryan, I know if your Jesse's new tourny partner, you have more going for you than a fast boat.

That ol girl might have died from a careless "CPR" or she might have had a Gulp or a croaker hooked too deep, and then broke a ROOKIE off. Either way she's dead, and the way I see it, that's just one more reason to release big fish. @ least she has a chance, what is her chance of survival in a cooler?

Jed


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

redlegg said:


> Quote:That ol girl might have died from a careless "CPR" or she might have had a Gulp or a croaker hooked too deep, and then broke a ROOKIE off. Either way she's dead, and the way I see it, that's just one more reason to release big fish. @ least she has a chance, what is her chance of survival in a cooler?
> 
> Jed


My point exactly. Thank you for the voice of reason.....Greenie headed your way


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

There is the off chance that the fish died of natural causes and had never fallen into the clutches of a human being.

Things die for a whole bunch of reasons and if she was 8 lbs it coulda been old age, right ?


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Just one thought, if it was released after being caught, hoping she would live and bring more trout to the bay, your were a fine sportsman! But if it was a final kill and you had eating on the mind, I am glad it made it back to mother nature and let nature take its course! Just keep what you will eat. Donk


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

That ol girl might have died from a careless "CPR" or she might have had a Gulp or a croaker hooked too deep, and then broke a ROOKIE off. Either way she's dead, and the way I see it, that's just one more reason to release big fish. @ least she has a chance, what is her chance of survival in a cooler?

Jed[/QUOTE] 
Didn't say to kill everything you catch, just be aware of the statistics...all the COPS saying to release, release, release never mention that some of those fish may not be good candidates for release....I CPR too exclusively.....


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Maybe she just died of natural causes after spawning. Wouldn't that be about a 10 year old fish? Unfortunately it wasn't me who caught her and released her.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Brown tide definitely doesn't hurt the fish. It can slow up the fishing though by dirtying up the water.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Truer words never spoken...TROUT COPS take heed....you can and often will kill the fish anyway although you may have good intentions....





redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Didn't say to kill everything you catch, just be aware of the statistics...all the COPS saying to release, release, release never mention that some of those fish may not be good candidates for release....I CPR too exclusively.....


All of us COPS or TROUT COPS, as you so lovingly named everyone ENCOURAGING catch and release, do realize that not all fish are good candidates for release. With that said, I release every fish that I believe will have a legitimate chance of survival and those that I don't think will make it go on the stringer. IF you want to see some real data on trout mortality after release, go to this link: http://www.fisheries.tamucc.edu/Catch and Release.htm
When did it become politically correct to bash those who are trying to help the resource that they use? I don't FORCE catch and release on anyone, but I ALWAYS encourage it. My charters understand my practices and I have had many more complements for my encouragement of CPR than I have had complaints. Since you obviously have an affinity for reds, here's one for ya.....


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)




----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Just curios, did you look in her throat to see if there was big mullet she choked to death on? When I fished full time I would find a few big ones every year that had mullet lodged in them. My first reaction was like yours at first "someone didn't do their part but after the first one I found that actually a tail sticking out I would pole over and put them on a boga, they smell something awful, and pry their mouth open. Surprise! Her eyes were bigger then her stomach.


----------



## wadeshallow (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a good slogan to "take 1 and let go" trout that old are hard to revive. The person should have giving mouth to mouth.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

With all the dead mullet I observed on Monday I'm surprised no one else is reporting concerns. I did not find anything lodged his this trout's mouth.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

The Good Lord taketh and the Good Lord taketh away.

Some of you need to taketh a pill.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> All of us COPS or TROUT COPS, as you so lovingly named everyone ENCOURAGING catch and release, do realize that not all fish are good candidates for release. With that said, I release every fish that I believe will have a legitimate chance of survival and those that I don't think will make it go on the stringer. IF you want to see some real data on trout mortality after release, go to this link: http://www.fisheries.tamucc.edu/Catch%20and%20Release.htm
> When did it become politically correct to bash those who are trying to help the resource that they use? I don't FORCE catch and release on anyone, but I ALWAYS encourage it. My charters understand my practices and I have had many more complements for my encouragement of CPR than I have had complaints. Since you obviously have an affinity for reds, here's one for ya.....


Capt.....I will gladly return the favor for your lack of comprehension and lack of tact here....man don't interfere with this guys "release agenda" or you may find yourself seeing red....your post is a joke. It was simply stated that all released fish will not survive....I did not say Capt. Ryan Rachunek, you are a TROUT COP...DID I?? I did not say every fish released will die either....CHILL OUT and go find some fish.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Batter up...*

Capt decided to call me out for giving him a red on this one. So....let's clear it up. I disagree with having the whole CPR or just keep five thing brought up as an issue alomst *every time* the discussion of large trout (catch or release) comes up. There are differing views on this, and it is not going to change anytime soon. Why do folks insist on trying to cram their views down our throats and hijacking these threads? The typical tactic is to get rude and insulting toward others who dont agree with them. Guides dont own the water, dont own the resource, dont make the rules...Get over it.....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

phishtales said:


> Capt decided to call me out for giving him a red on this one. So....let's clear it up. I disagree with having the whole CPR or just keep five thing brought up as an issue alomst *every time* the discussion of large trout (catch or release) comes up. There are differing views on this, and it is not going to change anytime soon. Why do folks insist on trying to cram their views down our throats and hijacking these threads? When you dont agree with them, they get rude and insulting. Guides dont own the water, dont own the resource, dont make the rules...Get over it.....


AGAIN.....TRUER WORDS NEVER SPOKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a few friends that would have picked up that dead 30" trout...untied the croaker hook they have been using all day....tie on a corky...and then take tons of pictures....only to post em up on this site...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well...*



Benelliboss said:


> I have a few friends that would have picked up that dead 30" trout...untied the croaker hook they have been using all day....tie on a corky...and then take tons of pictures....only to post em up on this site...


Find new friends.

TH


----------

